# Dallas Texas--things To Do



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I am going to be in Dallas Texas January 28 to Feb. 1st for a AHR Expo convention.

I am looking for a few things to do while there in the evenings.

Mainly I want to find a genuine Texas BBQ place for some great ribs, pork and brisquet. This is priority number one!!!!

I don't want to venture very far from the Convention Center since I heard Dallas traffic is horrible.

Let me know of any good ideas. I wanted to catch a Stars hockey game but they are out of town that week, is there any minor league hockey around???

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you out on the Dallas area. But the best BBQ places are the little hole in the wall places. It's that way all over Texas they may not look like much on the outside but the food is great.

Scott


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

There are plenty of restaurants in the West End area, which is a night spot. That is also near the Book Depository with the Kennedy Assassination exhibits. I doubt you'll find a really down home BBQ place in downtown Dallas. As stated, most are on back roads run by a guy named Bubba.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kevin,

Google BBQ and Dallas. You'll be overwhelmed at the number of places there are to get BBQ in Dallas.

There are plenty within walking distance of where you will be staying, too, I think.

Enjoy your trip.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You've got to spend some time in Deep Elum.








I can't recommend a good BBQ joint in Dallas as there aren't any.
Ft. Worth or Tioga where you'll find better BBQ. Dallas is much too cosmopolitan and hoity-toity.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> You've got to spend some time in Deep Elum.


That anywhere near Deep DooDoo?

Mark


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Mainly I want to find a genuine Texas BBQ place for some great ribs, pork and brisquet. This is priority number one!!!!

Try Sonny Bryan's Smokehouse. 2202 Inwood, off of 35E, just north of downtown and the American Airlines Center, near the convention center (I think). Serving Texas BBQ since 1910. Regularly makes the "best of" BBQ lists in Texas.

Also, the State Fair grounds are pretty cool, east of downtown. All art-deco architecture buildings. I think there are a couple of museums over there. However, neighborhoods around fair grounds can be tricky, so be careful.

If you want to see something really special, find time to drive to Fort Worth (45 minutes) to visit the Amon Carter Museum of Western Art. Has original Remingtons Russells and all of the other grat western artists. Truly a Texas experience.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Been three times and have gone to the Book Depository all three....There are several hotels/convention centers within walking distance of there...maybe you'll be nearby


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Anytime I go to Dallas, I hit up a local BBQ joint. I tend to find a small...unknown place. They will have some of the best BBQ you've ever had.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Sugar Baby's is a great example of Texas BBQ.

http://www.sugarbabysbbq.com/

One location is not far from Downtown. (Regal Row)

This is where locals go have BBQ for lunch.

You will not be disappointed.

KB


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Sugar Baby's is a great example of Texas BBQ.
> 
> http://www.sugarbabysbbq.com/
> 
> ...


----------

